# NEU: KIBA Fischereibekleidung



## Echolotzentrum (6. März 2007)

*NEU BEI ECHOLOT & OUTDOOR SCHLAGETER:*
*KIBA Fischereibekleidung*


Kiba beschäftigt sich seit vielen Jahren mit der Herstellung von Regenbekleidung und hat eine grosse und zuverlässige Kompetenz auf diesem Gebiet entwickelt. Sie sind bemüht, ihren Kunden die optimalste Kombination aus Preis und Qualität anzubieten.​ 
Es ist Kiba's Ziel, bei technischen Neuheiten und dynamischen Produktentwicklungen auf dem neuesten Stand zu sein, um dem Kunden zu jeder Zeit mit dem gewünschten Know How zur Verfügung stehen zu können.​













In unserem Online-Shop können Sie die Top Jacken, Anoraks, Watthosen und Latzhosen bestellen. Dort finden Sie auch weitere Informationen zum Material.

Wenn Sie Fragen haben, rufen Sie wie gewohnt an unter:
*05255 - 934700*

Echolot & Outdoor Schlageter
www.echolotzentrum.de


----------

